# choke questions



## GOOSEWHISPERER (Mar 4, 2006)

I am looking for some help in chokes. I use a bennelli super black eagle and use 3.5" winchester experts BB for snows with factory mod. Is there a big difference with these pattern masters and the like?If so what do you guys suggest? Do you get any more yardage out of them?I am going to pattern this gun this weekend and would like to try one of these if it is worth it thanks for the help jeff


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

In the long run the pattern Master chokes are a little bit tighter and much more consistent in there pattern because they strip the Wad so they get a much more dense pattern. But over all your factory chokes will do just fine. I would reccommend the PURE GOLD hunting chokes.Go to www.gameacc.net to learn more on these awseome chokes!


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

I would definitely suggest the patternmaster to anyone who is conidering it.
I patterned my guns with the same load you are using and the mod choke was around 50 pecent roughly estimated at 40 yds.
The patternmaster was at around 95 percent at 40 yds.
So i would get one.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

The past two years we have done alot of patterening, both shells and tubes. results

Winchester is the worst I don't care what gun or tube you put them through, there pellets have the worst configuration out there, cut some shells open and see for yourself and compair.

As far as tubes go the factory ones for med to long range do not even compare to the extended tubes you will gain about 30% pellot count in a 30 inch circle at 50 yards across the board. pattern master, Drakekiller and Carlson tubes are the ones we have tested.

#1 Drake killer
#2 Carlson
#3 Pattermaster

Performance in that order.


----------



## GOOSEWHISPERER (Mar 4, 2006)

Hey thanks I will check that out. Do you get any more yardage out of these chokes or because it is denser you will have a better chance at longer ranges.


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

Well the pellets themselves dont travel farther because of a tighter choke tube.The density is better giving you more pellets to kill the bird.Or more lethal pattern density is what is going on with the tighter tube.


----------



## GOOSEWHISPERER (Mar 4, 2006)

THANK YOU!!!! this has helped me but not the snows and blues around Devils Lake ND in mid April :sniper: :strapped:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> As far as tubes go the factory ones for med to long range do not even compare to the extended tubes you will gain about 30% pellot count in a 30 inch circle at 50 yards across the board


You got that right........ I finally broke down and bought four different Briely extended tubes for a Remington and the difference in the patterns was a shocker.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

Not only do these after market chokes pattern better they shorten your shot string. which means more pellets hit the target at the same time.

Shot string normal --==::{{
Shortened -=:{

Thats my favorite part of after market chokes. my favorite is pattern Master.


----------

